# Question for police officers



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am a 5 year Army vetran about to get out of active duty. I want to be a Boston, Worcester or State police officer. How hard is it to get hired or get in to the academy? What steps do I take? Will the fact that Im a SGT in the Army and have lead in combat help? Ive been to Iraq and Afganistan, will that help me out? I really want to be a state police officer, Im just worried its gonna take forever to get hired.
Thanks.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Questions for police officer*

In Massachusetts it will take forever...Not to cut you short but try with the multiple of other departments elsewhere you will find elsewhere on this website


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: ? for police officers*

Get a bunch of your comrades together, take over a small community, and create your own police department. If that doesn't work then take the exams.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: ? for police officers*

First figure who you wnat to work for, where you are going to live...if you don't live in boston, you can't claim you do... etc and so on.

End all there are tons of guys getting out of the Armed forces, if they are smarter than you...they will get the job...if you are smarter than them. maybe you will.

End all if you are having problems figuring out where you live, hwo to post to a forum...maybe CMPSA is taking applications.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

*Re: ? for police officers*

Get a bunch of your comrades together, take over a small community, and create your own police department

That would be the easiest way.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Moved to the correct category.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

according to MaSlop, if you have any friends on a civil service department you can walk right on and circumvent the whole list thing. Those lists are so stupid anyways........


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Your Vet status (thank you, btw) and credentials help, but its still a highly competitive job market. Move to Vegas or LA or Texas or Florida because getting on in MA can really be a pain in the ass. Not that I don't love what I do or where I work, but if I knew then what I know now...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 7, 2006)

First off if you are trying for a municipal job in civil service you need to educate yourself on the requirements. If you don't have residency in the city or town you are applying for, you are wasting your time.

Vet preference is huge, and as a vet I say well done you deserve it. Do you have any service connected disabilities? If so, even a 10% rating bumps you to the top of the list. But you still need residency.

As for State Police, they give a fixed amount of points as vet preference but you don't go to the top of the list like civil service. It's a competetive test for a boring job.

My advice, move to a civil service city, take the test and hope you pass.


----------



## Dpd333 (Mar 8, 2006)

Vet status is huge on civil service. Vet status is easy in Ma. though, believe 90 days active duty will get you it now . Doesn't matter if 90 days in fox hole in Iraq or 90 days at Fort USA.I'd recommend taking some CJ classes on-line if able to, or when back. You need every edge you can get.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 7, 2006)

Take CJ courses if that is what you want to do, but they don't grant any advantage in the hiring process in civil service departments. My advice is wait until you are on, unless you have GI bill money in which case go for it. Take your first 2 years at a community college, then transfer to a 4 year. It amazes me how people waste money at a 4 year college, the first 2 years can be had at a quarter of the price at a CC and the credits are all transferable.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

You are missing the point. In order to get any preference you have to take the test. You can be the Army Chief of Staff and it don't mean anything (in the CS world) if you don't take the test. The test is in April, get at least a 98%, then your vet preference kicks in (thanks BTW) and you get a 100, go to the top of the list. Hopefully you are living in Boston, Worcester, or whatever CS department city you want to get on. Mass. State Police is a separate exam and I don't think they are planning on having one for a long time. Especially with a billion dollar state budget deficit. Get down to your local PD, get an application for the April exam (hurry up, move it soldier, there are application deadlines) and take the exam. Marks take about 6 months to come down. Good luck and thanks again. Glad you didn't get blown up.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Patriot
As for State Police said:


> BORING JOB?!?!?! You have got to be kidding me. The job (like any other job) is what you make of it...and if its boring to you (if in fact you are a trooper) then you're not making the most of it. For such a boring job you always see locals taking the State Police test, when was the last time you saw a Trooper take the civil service test???


----------

